# can anyone tell me what kind of bike this is and what it might be worth. thank's toby



## tobytyler (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Toby,

It's hard to pinpoint the mfr of these antique trikes unless a name is stamped somewhere on it. Several mfrs made pretty much the same style of tricycle frame. I do think yours dates anywhere from 1895 to 1915 - leaning more towards the 1900s due to the seat post holder design. You might try www.tricyclefetish.com for more info on yours. The site owner has a Q&A blog where you can submit ID requests. There's also a priceguide you can purchase for a one time nominal fee.

Just curious about the Garton police-style trike in the background. Did you happen to win it on ebay sometime this past year? The reason I ask is that I had bid on one identical to it, but was outbid. No hard feelings about it...just went higher than what I wanted to bid at the time. It's actually a 1952 Garton model. I had the exact trike as a child and mine was a 1953 model. That was the only two years this police trike was made by Garton. The two year's models only had one difference I've seen from vintage toy ads with pics of them - 1952 had two stars on each side of the front fork and 1953 had three. I'm trying to find a 1953 model exactly like the one I had as a child which was damaged in a fire and tossed when I was about 8 years old or so.

Dave


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks for the info i bought the bike at a collectable store in cleveland it's a cool trike my grand sons ride it when they come over it has two stars would you be interested in it i know what certain things from our childhood mean to us i bought a 1942 roadmaster off ebay because my late brother had abike like that when we were kids i i had to drive all the way to eastern n.y. to pick it up spend more on gas then i paid for the bike . glad i did hope you find your bike toby tyler



[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting the extra pics! Yes, your police trike is in much better condition than the one I was bidding on. That's why I didn't want to go very high on the bidding. On that tricycle site I mentioned, if you go to the Garton mfr page, you'll see a color ad for the 1953 police trike and see all the equipment which came with it. I see yours still has the braket where the red lens headlight was attached. I got that ad from someone years ago and sent a copy to tricyclefetish to post on their Garton page. I'd love to find one still equipped with windshield, headlight, siren and antenna. I'm trying to hold out for a 1953 model, although I know that cuts my already slim chances of finding one at all in half. If you do decide to sell it one day I certainly would give buying it some consideration.

Hope you can get some more info on your antique trike. I did see a seat and post that would fit it on ebay some months back. It was in pretty good shape, but I don't think it sold since you really need an antique trike like this to fit it on due to it's design. Maybe it will be relisted sometime in the future.

Dave


----------

